

Not So Fast On That HTML5 Canvas vs. Flash Demo - tptacek
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2010/09/20/not-so-fast

======
beej71
The original sources were pretty much apples-to-apples comparisons. They
weren't fast, by any means, but the Flash and HTML really both did the same
thing: clear the screen, draw the circle, move the circle. No dirty regions,
just pure pixel pushing. Very inefficient, but generally equally inefficient.

Now to make HTML look better (er, rather make Flash look worse), Gruber keeps
linking to the optimized versions of the HTML app.

I'm no HTML-hater. I love the tech, and have even done HTML canvas-related
work-for-hire. (And plenty of Flash stuff for-hire, as well.) But I also love
being informed, and Gruber is only giving half the story here.

Will someone optimize that Flash piece already so I don't have to? I don't
have a phone to run it on, anyway.

Edit: and I didn't even care for the original article whose headline boldly
proclaimed that Flash was faster than HTML on mobile, not qualifying which
mobile devices, nor the nature of the test.

~~~
dbrannan
From the many articles you see online, you'd think HTML5 was doing circles
around Flash. It appears those statements are becoming less and less true, and
even if this test isn't a 100% apples to apples comparison it is nice to see
Flash performing well on a mobile.

Both of these technologies are in early stages of development (yes, Flash is
mature on the desktop). I think in 1-2 years there will be less of a debate
for which one is superior and just accept them for the content they provide.

------
paprikka
Look faster, but still buggy. I've tested it on latest chrome dev and the ball
doesn't render well.

------
marknutter
I think the point is that both technologies perform equally well/crappy except
that one is open and the other isn't. All things being equal, HTML5 wins.

